# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Cycle Results from D'Bol only and minimal PCT

## Obro

I've spent the last 2 months reading this forum and I've learned so much I thought the least I could do was share my 1st Cycle experience.

When I started this cycle I had only just found this forum so I was on the back foot so to speak, so please excuse the simplicty of the cycle and my total ignorance.

Stats:
38 y/o
11% BF
69kgs (152 lbs)
Training at home (I live in the rice feilds in Thailand and the nearest Gym is 200klm round trip)
Semi retired.
Can't Squat because my knees have been Fooked for 10 years now from too much cycling and running. But it's all good because I can still play golf and walk 30klm a day without pain. It does however mean that I can't squat and due to the limited home gym equipment I have I can't even work my calves so all gain is upper body only.

Cycle:
4 weeks Dianabol 30mg per day at (3x10mg at 8 hour intervals).
+2 weeks taper down to Zero - 25mg / 20mg / 15mg / etc
This was bought over the counter in Thailand 500 tabs. I only used about 130 of the 500 tabs for this cycle so there's enough left for another 2 or 3 cycles.

PCT:
Clomid only. (Clomiphene Citrate) 50mg Tabs. 
1st week 150 mg per day, 2nd week 100mg per day, 3rd to 5th week 50mg per day.

Results:
Gained 5kgs or 11lbs
Kept everything. Nothing lost, 5 weeks into PCT

Side effects:
A little hornier than normal but not as much as I'd hoped. I was looking forward to the wife re-naming me Ferrari but I guess Audi will do.
Zero agression. I felt so good during the cycle that nothing could upset me.
Acne: almost zero. 2 small pimples on my back and this morning I squeezed a blackhead on my forehead for the 1st time in 15 years.
Hairloss: Zero but I did have an itchy scalp for most of the cycle.
Ball Shrink: noticed about 3 weeks into cycle. I'm very happy everything is back to normal now including morning erections (most of the night sometimes)
Gyno: Zero sides. About 2 weeks in I had slightly sensitive nipples and I got really paronoid about gyno. I'm happy to say that after 5 weeks PCT I have zero Gyno.
Higher blood pressure for sure. I have some knots in my back so I have a massage every 3 days or so. I love Thailand, only $7 for a 2 hour massage. But they always check the blood pressure before they start (I've still go to look up why that is) and sometimes they said wait 10 min before we can start.
Appetite was the best of my life. with easily 40% more consumed than normal.
The pump was just awesome. I got a massive pump just brushing my teeth. (GO the right bicep).
And peoples heads would turn as I walked down the street. I even heard a Thai lady tell her husband "why don't you have a body like that Farrang there" to make the situation just perfect she was patting his stomach at the same time. I just pretended I did not understand Thai as i walked past. That moment will stay with me for a long time. 

Notes I'd like to make because I feel they might be relevant:
The gains were only in the upper body for reasons explained above.
The equipment I have at home is limited and for 3/4 of the cycle I had very limited chest excercises. (small dumbells) Thankfully the new weights arrived and I can hit the pecs etc.. hard now.
I could have worked-out much harder during the 2 weeks tapering off phase for D'bol. I know that now but I wish i knew it then. I would probably have 5lbs more now.

My next cycle in a couple of months, I hope, will be the following:
wk 1-4 Dbol 
wk 1-12 Test Prop
PCT
Letro 2 weeks prior to starting cycle
HCG , Clomid and nolvadex as per Anthony Robberts proocol. 

I'm very apprehensive about injecting (plus explaining to the wife) but I guess I'll just have to deal with it and get over it. 

At this point I'd like to extend a massive thank you to two AR Members.
1) millionairemurph (sorry if I did not get that 100% correct). Dude...I spent 5 hours from start to finish reading about your experiences on your 1st cycle. It gave me so much enjoyment I really want to thank you! I look forward to hearing about your next cycle.
2) I'd also like to thank C-Bino for his thread on Letro. Dude, That was an EPIC thread. All the info was in the initial post and it was a shame it was spoiled by so many stupid questions that were almost always answered in the 1st post. C-Bino (PHD) you are the man!

This is my first post (NEWB NO1) so please bear this in mind with any replies. Which I would love to hear.

Now, where's my beer.

Cheers
Obro

----------


## Overhaulz

I'm glad to hear you're going to add some test to the next cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## AaronJM1984

Ever considered getting help for your drinking? I had a bit of a problem too "sniff sniff"

4 months later, think I "kicked" the habit, nothing like a couple AA meetings, change of diet and training.

----------


## dupa95

> Ever considered getting help for your drinking? I had a bit of a problem too "sniff sniff"
> 
> 4 months later, think I "kicked" the habit, nothing like a couple AA meetings, change of diet and training.


well Aaron we agree on somthing good post!!!!!!!! sober up dude

----------


## ecto9

Here here, working out and focusing on health and appearance has helped me to stay sober.

----------


## Obro

I go overseas -back to the real world - for work for about 5 months a year. During this time I never drink. It's funny but as soon as I get off the plane there's like a switch in my brain that says 'no more beer, too much responsibilty'. So during this time I get very healthy. 

As long as I can keep this up I'm quite happy to enyoy my beer while I'm in Thailand. It helps with both the heat and the boredom.

I know I'm not being very sensible but at least I quit smoking 2 years ago. After 24 years.

----------


## DessertRat

good post Obro, do you have any before/after pics?

----------


## Obro

Thanks DessertRat,
I'm not sure about before pics but I was thinking about taking a couple of photos today. I'll try to get around to it.

----------


## Obro

Wow. My jaw hit the floor when I saw these photos. I am so buzzing right now. I don't have a mirror in my home gym and I don't really pose after a shower so I had NO IDEA I looked like this. I'm so happy.

The first one is before and all the ones in the sunshine were taken today. I can't believe my lats! Looks like something out of a Bodybuilding Magazine. 

I'm also really happy to report that today my weights went up for the first time post cycle so it looks like everything is back to normal production. Today was shoulders / chest / triceps. My other routine is back / biceps. I've always believed in working the pulling muscles seperate from the pushing muscles. 

Thanks for asking for the photos DF. If not I would not be over the moon like I am now.

----------


## taiboxa

hella impressive

----------


## Obro

Thanks - I'm still doing cartwheels in my head!

----------


## juicedapple463

nice work, very impressive, definetlt add in some test next go around.

----------


## Obro

> nice work, very impressive, definetlt add in some test next go around.


Thanks juicedapple, 
I will and I can't wait to get started but I have to get the wife pregnant first. Hopefully this month and next month I can start the 2nd Cycle.

It's a hard Life.  :Smilie:

----------


## Lach01

very impressive obro, keep up the good work and good luck in the future with your wife.

----------


## Obro

> very impressive obro, keep up the good work and good luck in the future with your wife.


Thanks Mate. I'll keep you posted!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I am shocked that someone drinking to the extent you are would think it is a good idea to take steroids . I also have a hard time believing those pics are actually of you considering the ammount of empty cals you are drinking every day. If they are you then you must have amazing genetics and you are short changing yourself by drinking beer all the time. I am an alcoholic (clean for years now) and it was impossible to train properly or keep my bodyfat in check due to the high cals and estrogen levels,
Get help mate.

----------


## Obro

> I am shocked that someone drinking to the extent you are would think it is a good idea to take steroids . I also have a hard time believing those pics are actually of you considering the ammount of empty cals you are drinking every day. If they are you then you must have amazing genetics and you are short changing yourself by drinking beer all the time. I am an alcoholic (clean for years now) and it was impossible to train properly or keep my bodyfat in check due to the high cals and estrogen levels,
> Get help mate.


Fair comment from one perspective.

Firstly those are my photo's, why would I waste time faking something, for what?? To fool myself? I've got better things to do with my time.

I've never had a problem with bodyfat or gaining weight with beer. Mate....I should look like an elephant now but I've always had around 11% bodyfat (measured at a gym 20 years ago but it still looks the same to me now. If anyone has a good eye and can tell from the photo's I'd love to hear what they think my BF% is 9-13%?

As for training properly.... NO problem. I go hard and go for it! I rarely feel weak after my first set.

Estrogen levels.... well I'm not sure what will happen when I add test to my next cycle. I can only record the results of my D'bol cycle and the PCT. 

Short changing myself - For sure! 100% I know I could do much better if I didn't drink but I hardly think I'm denying the world of the next Lee Haney or Jay Cutler. 

This is the life I've chosen and made for myself and I wake up every day thinking how lucky I am. I like my beer and I'm not an asshole or a wife beater. I'm a happy dude enjoying a fantastic life and lifestyle.

It's 6.30pm here in Thailand and I've had 9 beers (Beer chang 6.4%). Do I sound or am I typing like a drunken idiot? I drink slow and steady from 12 noon. Not some binge drinking Ahole who would drink what I do in 3 hours and start a fight. I also drink almost the same amount of water as I do beer (when i've stopped drinking the beer so I pee a lot but would you also think I was lying if I told you that I've not worked my abs for 6 weeks. Its true! ( Starting up again tomorrow).  :Smilie:  

That said (phew...feel better now). I do plan to go beer free on my next cycle because I'm really entering unchartered territory. And I realise the danger of mixing 17aa's with alcohol. Whatever... I'll post my 2nd Cycle log so it's out there for reference purposes.

Perfectbeast. Man your photo is awesome and I'm a long way from looking like you. If it takes me a few years longer because I like my beer then so be it.

So perfectbeast, let's shake hands and make up right here, right now. We're all working to the same goal. To look fkin awesome. 

In the words of the great Bob Dylan "Keep on keepin on"

Cheers

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Fair comment from one perspective.
> 
> Firstly those are my photo's, why would I waste time faking something, for what?? To fool myself? I've got better things to do with my time.
> 
> I've never had a problem with bodyfat or gaining weight with beer. Mate....I should look like an elephant now but I've always had around 11% bodyfat (measured at a gym 20 years ago but it still looks the same to me now. If anyone has a good eye and can tell from the photo's I'd love to hear what they think my BF% is 9-13%?
> 
> As for training properly.... NO problem. I go hard and go for it! I rarely feel weak after my first set.
> 
> Estrogen levels.... well I'm not sure what will happen when I add test to my next cycle. I can only record the results of my D'bol cycle and the PCT. 
> ...


no need to make up or anything i am not hating on you. im sure your a lovely bloke. i just think it is a shame you are happy to continue with your alcoholism when you clearly have a great base for weight lifting. Each to there own i guess. bestof luck mate. Kicking the booze was the best thing i ever did.

----------


## Obro

> no need to make up or anything i am not hating on you. im sure your a lovely bloke. i just think it is a shame you are happy to continue with your alcoholism when you clearly have a great base for weight lifting. Each to there own i guess. bestof luck mate. Kicking the booze was the best thing i ever did.


Duly noted and thanks mate,

Like I said before, this is the life I've chosen and really and truly I could not be happier or luckier. I never feel tired and I start every day with a bang.What could be so bad.

Well done on your quitting PB. I'll be doing the same in a few years I'm sure.

Cheers Mate. 
Obro

----------


## Obro

Sorry, totally forgot to mention the sides from the clomid.
Vision problems but only during the night when I'd go to the bathroom. The image was pretty shakey but it was no big deal. I think it had to do with the extra blood in my head from lying down because after 5 min of waking up everything was back to normal.
The other sides were a feeling of falling through myself or trying to fall through my bed (if you know what I mean) when I woke up during the night.
I wake up a lot because I get about 9-10 hours sleep and I really only need 6 or 7 so the last 3 hours I do a lot of tossing and turning. 
The falling feeling did not really bother or scare me but it did make it harder to get back to sleep.
All these sides went down streadily as I went from 150 / 100 / 50mg ED.
Can't believe I forgot to mention all of that.

----------


## littlenads

dammit i just typed up a long and heart-filled response and my damn browser lost it.

anyways i'll cut to the chase: you seem to have a great goal-oriented life there buddy, looking forward to having a child with your mrs, getting great physical results. i am impressed. don't jeopardize it, though. i'm surprised nobody has commented on this, but oral dbol + alcohol consumption = liver f**ked. 
you say when you get off the plane it's time for business -- well consider your cycle business also. don't mix alcohol and a 17aa, your liver won't be able to handle it. especially drinking for as long as you have with a potentially already damaged liver. 
do your cycle sober so you don't put your life at risk and risk leaving your wife and child in this world alone, and after your last week and you start your PCT go ahead and pick up a nice victory beer because you've earned it buddy.

i have no quarrels with a nice cold beer but this is past your habits and entering your existence.

good luck buddy and keep up the good work!

----------


## dupa95

> I've spent the last 2 months reading this forum and I've learned so much I thought the least I could do was share my 1st Cycle experience.
> 
> When I started this cycle I had only just found this forum so I was on the back foot so to speak, so please excuse the simplicty of the cycle and my total ignorance.
> 
> Stats:
> 38 y/o
> 11% BF
> 69kgs (152 lbs)
> Training at home (I live in the rice feilds in Thailand and the nearest Gym is 200klm round trip)
> ...


Edit your POST NO PRICE discussion.

----------


## dupa95

> Wow. My jaw hit the floor when I saw these photos. I am so buzzing right now. I don't have a mirror in my home gym and I don't really pose after a shower so I had NO IDEA I looked like this. I'm so happy.
> 
> The first one is before and all the ones in the sunshine were taken today. I can't believe my lats! Looks like something out of a Bodybuilding Magazine. 
> 
> I'm also really happy to report that today my weights went up for the first time post cycle so it looks like everything is back to normal production. Today was shoulders / chest / triceps. My other routine is back / biceps. I've always believed in working the pulling muscles seperate from the pushing muscles. 
> 
> Thanks for asking for the photos DF. If not I would not be over the moon like I am now.


COUGH COUGH  :Bsflag:  :Bsflag:  :Bsflag:

----------


## Obro

> COUGH COUGH


I don't understand. Does that mean Bullsh*t ?????? I'm still a newbie! 

And ok I didn't know I was not supposed to share info on prices. Could that be because the main site sponsor does not want comparisons? I can't see why the cost is not relevant. I'll edit the post anyway to keep you happy.  :Asskiss:

----------


## Obro

> dammit i just typed up a long and heart-filled response and my damn browser lost it.
> 
> anyways i'll cut to the chase: you seem to have a great goal-oriented life there buddy, looking forward to having a child with your mrs, getting great physical results. i am impressed. don't jeopardize it, though. i'm surprised nobody has commented on this, but oral dbol + alcohol consumption = liver f**ked. 
> you say when you get off the plane it's time for business -- well consider your cycle business also. don't mix alcohol and a 17aa, your liver won't be able to handle it. especially drinking for as long as you have with a potentially already damaged liver. 
> do your cycle sober so you don't put your life at risk and risk leaving your wife and child in this world alone, and after your last week and you start your PCT go ahead and pick up a nice victory beer because you've earned it buddy.
> 
> i have no quarrels with a nice cold beer but this is past your habits and entering your existence.
> 
> good luck buddy and keep up the good work!


Hi Littlenads, I appreciate the kind words and good advice and I get the seriousness you have conveyed. I will be doing the next cycle sober and I can't wait to get started. I'll post a log. Thank you for taking the time to reply.
Cheers Mate
Obro

----------


## legobricks

> I don't understand. Does that mean Bullsh*t ?????? I'm still a newbie! 
> 
> And ok I didn't know I was not supposed to share info on prices. Could that be because the main site sponsor does not want comparisons? I can't see why the cost is not relevant. I'll edit the post anyway to keep you happy.



Ok, ill enforce that. Edit you post with the prices mentioned as it is AGAINST THE BOARD RULES! Have you read them, if not then I suggest go reading them. Congrats on your results tho :7up: , even tho I agree with PB on the drinking but hey it's your life.

----------


## Obro

> Ok, ill enforce that. Edit you post with the prices mentioned as it is AGAINST THE BOARD RULES! Have you read them, if not then I suggest go reading them. Congrats on your results tho, even tho I agree with PB on the drinking but hey it's your life.


Edited already but because dupa95 quoted the original post the prices are on his post. I can't change that!

----------


## ChuckLee

Maybe you wouldn't drink anymore if you hadn't those amazing genetics. I'd say 10% bf. Damn, you're lucky! When I drink for some consecutive days, like on holidays, my bodyfat go out of control...

----------


## Obro

> Maybe you wouldn't drink anymore if you hadn't those amazing genetics. I'd say 10% bf. Damn, you're lucky! When I drink for some consecutive days, like on holidays, my bodyfat go out of control...


10% BF cool! Thanks Chucklee. You're the first to give an opinion and I appreciate that.
Yea I'm rarely hungry except when I'm working overseas and my job involves working 16 hours ED and walking about 30klm. I used a pedometer for a couple of months and I could not believe the distance. This coupled with the nature of the job means sometimes I have to wait 6 hours between meals with only coffee (and ciggarettes before I quit 2 years ago) just to keep me going. So I have a really fast metabolism. 
As a kid I ate way too much sugar and not enough whole foods and I think my body just burns the sugar as I go and does not give me the appropriate hunger signals for real food. I get the hypo shakes a lot when I'm working so thats a sure sign that I'll not put on weight. But here in Thailand where I'm not working I have to force feed myself. Now I eat zero sugar but god knows whats in the beer.
I knocked the beer on the head today. Still trying to get the wife pregnant. First month I was on Cycle so it was never really gonna happen and the 2nd month I was on PCT so just recovering and the 3rd month she was 10 days late. Then she had her period. I could not belive it. No PMT or anything.
So she does not know about the steroids and their effect for the 1st 2 months and after the 3rd month she thinks that I'm now impotent. (we have 5 y/o twin girls already) So I thought I'd dump the beer this month and see if that gets the little fellas swimming upstream.

Thanks for the reply Chucklee - yer a good man.
Cheers
Obro

----------


## ChuckLee

5yo twins. cuuuute! Sounds you are even more lucky than I thought man!
Both alcohol and exogenous sex hormone administration involve in a negative effect on testosterone .
At the first side, alcohol inhibit the protein synthesis, dehydrate muscles, which need to retain a min amount of water for their growth, and block the transport of some nutrients like phosphorum, magnesium, iron, potassium in the cells.
Alcohol seems to lower testosterone levels at a pretty high rate and even to convert some androgens to estrogens (aromatization); that's why some heavy drinkers often get gynecomastia (bitch tits).
At the other side, exogenous hormone (Dbol in your case) intake causes your natural testosterone production to drop, because exogenous androgens are picked as a replacement from your HPTA. When you are 100% fertile while not on any AAS, you are otherwise 15% fertile while on (relatively). That's why you find hard to have another baby.
Trust me, bro, I'm not going to blame your beers for this, and I know that maybe this read is not what you were searching for, but I think that mother nature has been big-hearted with you, so if you don't wanna take care of this gift and keep drinking, that's you bro, nobody's judging your life-style and if you are really happy...so, where's my beer too!

Here are five helpful tips taken from BB.com. Thanks to Big Red:

So, what if it is that time of the month where you hand the keys to someone else and get bombed? Here are some simple hints as how to keep as much muscle as possible from that week while still having fun:

1. Leave at least 2 liters of water by your bedside to drink when you get home before you go to bed.

Not only will this prevent a hangover, but it will also help to hydrate your muscles.

2. Drink a protein shake or eat something dense in protein before climbing into bed as well (if you can still stand). This will help curb the catabolism occurring inside your body, not to mention you always need protein.

3. When you wake up the next morning and roll over, pray the girl next to you looks as good as she did last night. 

If not, shuttle her out of the room as quick as possible before your friends can find out and bust your balls.

4. 45 minutes to an hour before breakfast have a serving of ZMA and 5-10 grams of glutamine. The ZMA will naturally raise your testosterone levels that were lowered from your night of drinking, and the glutamine will help stop catabolism.

5. Eat a big breakfast filled with foods that are rich in protein, calcium, phosphorus and iron. Your body is craving these key nutrients since the alcohol diminished them the night before.

Cheers
CL

----------


## Obro

Wise, wise wise and educated words. Thank you chuck.

Yes I'm stoked about the twins. They are the best thing that ever happened to me. They are amazing.

I always have the 1st 2 points covered but number 3 is a bit hard but luckly my wife always looks superb to me. I'm keen to find out more about the ZMA and glutamine, sounds great! 

I always start the day with 26g whey protein shake with full cream milk to line the stomach, the next hour I drink 2 coffees while I'm checking out the world via the internet and breakfast is either 2 x toasted cheese and ham sandwich or spag boll with chicken (really hard to get beef here) or rice and (yesterdays leftover) chicken with some mayo for flavour. I'm not great on the vegies or fruit (but i eat a lot of bananas) and definitely don't eat enough. I'm going to work on that and maybe buy a steamer.

Anyway, Like I said I quit the beer today so we'll see how that goes.

Thanks again chucklee - you're one of the good guys.

----------


## ChuckLee

Good luck on that! Keep us posted!

CL

----------


## DessertRat

I quit drinking, it wasn't too bad, but that's because I didn't have a choice. Military put me in the middle of The Desert and there is no BEER here... :Tear:

----------


## ChuckLee

But you have a computer mate...

----------


## DessertRat

yeah, I'm a network Admin. I also have AC.. lol

----------


## AthleticEngineering

Great thread.

----------


## thai007

really good post...its post like this that help others on here...thanks dude good info

----------


## Obro

> really good post...its post like this that help others on here...thanks dude good info


Thanks thai007 and AE, I really appeciate your kind words.
Cheers

----------


## B*R*A*D UK

yeah my b/f is the same.. i have loads of truble gaing weight its only 7%

----------


## oker

> really good post...its post like this that help others on here...thanks dude good info


Yeah I second that - good on you bro. I advise that you whack some test in your second cycle, though. Have you had your blood work done yet? Proably a good idea after a d-bol only cycle...make sure all is back to normal b4 next cycle. Good luck to you and congrats on the gains.

----------


## ChuckLee

> Yeah I second that - good on you bro. I advise that you whack some test in your second cycle, though. Have you had your blood work done yet? Proably a good idea after a d-bol only cycle...make sure all is back to normal b4 next cycle. Good luck to you and congrats on the gains.


Why bumping this oker?
This guy just started a 2nd cycle log, I'm following it.
Have a look

CL

----------

